#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 流浪動物花園   8.9月公益活動列表

## 那岐

流浪動物花園   8.9月公益活動列表
花園送養活動區：
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=84


八月份送養活動：
2009.8.8/8.9 花園在建國花市舉辦送養活動
【8日因颱風緣故停班停課，暫停送養】
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=157221
2009.08.15（六）Ｈ會場洽談中
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=212563
2009.8.16 (日）
台灣寵物世界台北寧夏店送養會(PM4:00~PM9:00)
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=213054
2009.8.22/23
花園於永康公園舉辦認養活動
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=204639
2009.08.29（六）Ｈ會場洽談中
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=212564

帶您親臨現場與我們同在的【送養會場好好玩】：
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewforum.php?f=299

九月份送養活動預告：
2009.9.5（六）
新世界地下街購物中心送養會
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=56048
2009.9.12
花園參與「搖尾巴日」活動於台北市立動物之家辦理送養
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=212130
2009.9.13 (日）
台灣寵物世界台北寧夏店送養會(PM4:00~PM9:00)
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=213053
2009.9.19
花園參與「搖尾巴日」活動辦理送養
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=212129
2009.9.19/9.20
花園在建國花市舉辦送養活動
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=157225
2009.09.26
場地預定中


徵求小故事
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=209673

義工座談會資訊：
花園義工座談會--8/13(四)PM7:00快樂店~歡迎參加!!
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=192789
原訂六日座談會因颱風緣故，順延至下星期四
由於報名的朋友踴躍，請於前一日再與協會確認席次

九月份花園義工座談會--9/3(四)PM7:00快樂店~歡迎參加!!
http://www.doghome.org.tw/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=214429


流浪花園的一次全貼完！

----------

